# Any Homeschoolers out there....?



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 4, 2005)

Besides me. who was or who is homeschooled let me now wut you think. 

I am a homeschooler. I have been all my life...so far! i enjoy a lot. almost all of my friends are homeschooled and they like it too. Homeschooling does has its downsides once in a while. But us homeschoolers try our best to get right back up to the top.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

Not me.

So why bother posting, you may ask? The answer is... I don't know. Oh, wait, I do - I've got a 3000 word essay to write by tomorrow afternoon and I'm putting off writing it. Ah, the lost art of procrastination  

Anyway, so I don't get nailed for posting nonsense - I'm not sure I agree with homeschooling - I think it prevents the student from developing socially as much as they would in a school. I went to a normal school and I've turned out alright... I think


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 4, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with public schools. And there's nothing wrong with homeschooling. But! with homeshooling you get to see you family more. you can go on vacation and still be caught up with school. I wouldn't know if you can still do that in PS unless you play hookie all the time


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

> But! with homeshooling you get to see you family more.


When I was at school I saw my family every day - before and after I went to school  


> I wouldn't know if you can still do that in PS unless you play hookie all the time


You what now?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 4, 2005)

@ Wolfshead: "play hooky"=Skip school. Cut class. Not show up, for a variety of illicit reasons. Take an unauthorised holiday.  

@ Fugitive: Out of curiosity, WHY are you homeschooled? Most of the people that I know that homeschool do so for religious reasons. What about you?

I agree with Wolfshead that homeschooling does not allow you to develop as much socially. Sure, you see your family more, but you live with them! It's not like public school will _prevent_ you from seeing them. Even at homeschooling 'conventions', it seems to me that most of the people are homeschooled for the same reasons, and therefore are not the most diverse group of people with whom to socialise. 
Attending public school allows one to meet people, learn to deal with them, gives a variety of environments to adapt to, and, in general (in my opinion) gives a better set-up to prepare for 'adult life'. 

Not that there's anything _wrong_ with homeschooling, though...


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> @ Wolfshead: "play hooky"=Skip school. Cut class. Not show up, for a variety of illicit reasons. Take an unauthorised holiday.


Ah, you mean skiving. Holidays were never a problem - we had school holidays that we used to go on holiday during. I was never one for skiving, primarily because school had a bit of banter, and because my dad would find more work for me to do at home! School was easier than helping on the croft...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, skiving. *adds that to her dictionary of non-Yank words*


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm not!
I've met homeschoolers who are socially inept, who dress like their parents and are incredibly awkward people. I've also met homeschoolers who are smarter than I am and are the most sociable people in the world. I think it depends on the experience. Homeschooling is often done for religious reasons (as far as I heard) but I do know that in America the public school system is a state-run institution and not a federal institution, which leads to vast discrepancies as to the standards of education. Some public schools in America are at par, others are horribly below. While the same can be said for England, the problem is much more prevalant in America. Thus homeschooling is often seen by parents and universities alike as a more reliable method of schooling.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 4, 2005)

I was homeschooled all 12 grades, partly for religious reasons, partly cause the schools here (Colorado) suck.

The socialization issue really depends on the family and how they raise their kids, how much they're sheltered, and the other homeschoolers they hang around, etc. I've seen all kinds of homeschoolers. The weird ones make me sad, cause really, they're pathetic. There's a girl at my school that needs serious help...... but anyways.... *cough* I was fortunate and had a crazy fun mom and a good homeschooling group, and got a varied experience. But it's still taken college, my job, and myself making SURE I don't act like a dorky homeschooler to turn out fairly normal.

I have a huge number of really good to close to regular friends today, both homeschooled and public schooled, most of whom will swear you can't tell I was homeschooled, so I don't think my social skills have suffered any. Oh and I still have nearly all my friends from way back when, several of us have been friends since we were six, and for the most part we all turned out ok.

But to my homeschooled homies on here, seriously, break out of the homeschooled mentality asap, you'll only end up hurting yourself out in the real world. It doesn't matter how smart you are, the social skills are what's gonna save your butt. That doesn't mean you have to go crazy, but at least just work on the social skills and make a broad variety of friends.

As for my academic record, my mom took a different approach to learning in high school, and we pretty much didn't do hardly any "academics." I had a math textbook I'd work through by myself each morning, and we did a chemistry thing in my sophmore year, and some science experiment stuff, the occasional essay, lots of art, and my mom read novels outloud to us, and then in the afternoon I got to work on whatever I wanted/was interested in, so I mostly did a lot of graphics stuff, teaching myself photoshop, etc. We never really kept "grades" so I can't tell you what my HS GPA was. BUT I have a 3.9 in community college, so I seem to have gotten by ok  I'm headed for a four year art school here in the fall to get my Bachelor's degree in graphic design.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't know to much about homeschooling. What's homeschool conventions? And how do other home school kids meet other homeschool kids?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 4, 2005)

Corvis said:


> And how do other home school kids meet other homeschool kids?



At homeschooling conventions.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 4, 2005)

Again, what are home school conventions?


----------



## Talierin (Dec 4, 2005)

Homeschool Conventions are basically like any other convention, usually held once a year in a large hotel or convention center, and you go and listen to speakers, and buy curriculum in the exhibit hall.

And I never really met anyone at a homeschooling convention, I met more people through activities put on by my local homeschooling group (made up of families that live in my area). Usually when a family moves into a neighborhood they check around to see if there's a local homeschooling group to join.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow! That's pretty interseting Talierin. I never knew homeschoolers have so much stuff available to them. I thought it was you just were taught at home and that was it.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, we did TONS of stuff when I was a kid


----------



## Corvis (Dec 4, 2005)

That's good Talierin. Hopefully you can rid of that "not social" stereotype.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 5, 2005)

Already have


----------



## Corvis (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice job Talierin. I mean one of my friends had been homeschooled his whole life and now he's attending my high school and he's getting along fine with everybody and he's very social. I think that's a bad label to put on people who are homeschooled "not social".


----------



## Talierin (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, I believe there's a difference between being "social" and actually having "social skills" though. For example, there's this girl at my college who was homeschooled, and she's very social, talks a lot, etc. But she's totally lacking in social skills, and it's painful to see. We're sorta "friends," so I was sitting by her waiting for classes, and my friend Chris (whom I'm better friends with than with her) came by, and he sat down to chit chat, and she just made a total fool of herself through various ways cause she's lacking in the social skills, and Chris got the most peculiar look on his face and took off. It was rather annoying.

So that's what I mean when I say to homeschoolers, seriously, work on developing those social skills. There's an art to talking to people, it's not just being physically able to talk to them, you have to be able to relate and interact with them without making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 5, 2005)

Nicely put Talierin. I agree with you completely. Though, I think that not only homeschooled kids may lack social skills but even kids who attend school may be lacking them as well. I have seen some kids in my classes who just don't know how to talk to others. So I encourage everyone to try to work on all of our social skills so we all may live a fun and fullfilling life.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 5, 2005)

My mother didn't know if she was going to have any more kids and she wanted to spend time with me. I feel so special. i don't know about the whole religious thing although i am a Christian. But i don't think that has anything to do with being homeschooled. I know a few people who aren't Christian but are still homeschool. 

Being homeschooled doesn't mean I'm a non-social person. I am very social. And it's not like i don't see other people. There's a place where other homeschoolers like me get togeter and do classes together.It is usually at a chuch because it has pleanty of rooms like classrooms. There's a gym so we can play basket ball and do PE. So in a way we (homeschoolers) are somewhat like public schools. we do classes. We get our fair share of homework. And we meet other people.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 5, 2005)

When homeschooling started as a major movement (ie when it gained legality in most states. It has always existed in some form or other, but as the institution we know today, I would pin point it early 80's), it was mainly for religious reasons. This was about the same time as the major secularization of Public schools, and a lot of homeschoolers were those who wanted to pray in class, teach intelligent design, avoid the sexual revolution, etc. . .

According to more recent polls the top reason for homeschooling is still religious reasons, but Academic reasons are catching up, meaning that many parents simply think they can do a better job teaching their children than the schools could.

I was homeschooled. The only thing I blame on it is not having a boy friend (homeschool guys are slower on the uptake as far as flirting goes) and the fact that people who swear around me will often apologize even if I wasn't listening. Though the second may be that I just look so dewey and innocent. . .

I was homeschooled straight through, all grades. Had a good time. I don't think I could have done better academically because of the true joy of homeschooling, free time!

Due to not having to fit with class time schedules, school was generally done by noon for us, and the rest of the time, if there wasn't a special activity planned, was MINE. I read a lot more than the average student. I developed a good deal of hobbies. I started writing a ton.

A good homeschool group does a lot. Ours had a band and a Shakespeare company and a joint science group and plenty of parties. There was always a core group of kids you could call friends.

Homeschooling allows for very strong family ties. Your siblings become your main playmates. Your parents are your main mentors. 

There are some difficulties in it, but no more than there are difficulties in public schooling. In most ways I'd say there are less.

I think I should note, however, that I think the advantages of homeschooling as far as Academics depend a lot on the parent. A parent has to be willing to put more heart into three students than most teachers put into thirty. That's the magic of homeschooling. As homeschooling becomes more and more accepted, more and more of the people who's children weren't doing well because they weren't involved with them in public school are going to try homeschooling as a problem solver. The problem is that if they do the same lazy-faire (I know it is spelt wrong, but I am too far from a dictionary to look it up, and that's the spirit of it .. .) approach, their kid will get no where. 

Also, homeschooling did so well because of the adversity it involved. For the last two decades the burden of proof was upon homeschoolers, to prove that they could produce the right sort of citizen, the right sort of student. Because of this a lot of homeschoolers were informed that if they didn't buckle down they would lose the right to homeschool, possibly even be taken away from their parents. Both used to be possibilities. None of this was very fair, but it certainly inspired hopping.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 8, 2005)

nicely put HLGSrider.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 8, 2005)

Yo, nice job on starting this thread Fugitive. I never knew any of this stuff before. It's really interesting.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 8, 2005)

Also, I wanted to add the social skills very often depend on the student. 
Homeschoolers are often more comfortable dealing with adults and less comfortable with their peers than their public school counter parts. In some ways this helps us out. In someways it can make you lonely when of the group of people you enjoy talking to you are the only one who doesn't have three kids and a mortgage . . .

Both the least social adept person I know and the most socially adept person I know are homeschooled. 
The MOST is my brother. This isn't sisterly love. He drives me nuts. He has the ability to drive anyone he wants to nuts, but he can also smooth talk sand paper. He is the person I know most likely to end up in Political office. I would call this simply "slight of tongue." I have no idea where he got it. Me, waitresses make me slightly nervous, though customers don't. Most of my jobs have been gained from "people skills."


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 10, 2005)

Corvis said:


> Yo, nice job on starting this thread Fugitive. I never knew any of this stuff before. It's really interesting.


 
You are most welcome, Corvis.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a graduated homeschooler--I homeschooled for all 12 grades, and now I'm a junior in college. I've never considered myself 'socially deprived', and considering my personality (insecure, introverted, severely geekish), my hobbies (reading, writing, doing geeky things, and staying as far away from organized sports as possible), and the fact that my military family moved every three years, public school would probably have been an extremely painful and unrewarding experience for me. Around puberty (not a happy time) I was socially inept (pictures from that period are _so_ embarrassing), but I grew out of it with only minor emotional scarring and without having all of the things that make me who I am (which are, for the most part, 'not cool') beaten out of me, though some middle school girls (at my church, no less) certainly tried.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 14, 2005)

Fugitive1992 said:


> Besides me. who was or who is homeschooled let me now wut you think.
> 
> I am a homeschooler. I have been all my life...so far! i enjoy a lot. almost all of my friends are homeschooled and they like it too. Homeschooling does has its downsides once in a while. But us homeschoolers try our best to get right back up to the top.



In the almost-three years I've been with TTF, I have met/noticed an unusually large collection of homeschooled young people here, and I have concluded — correct me if I'm wrong — that most seem to come from strongly Christian/religious backgrounds where the parents seem to have two main reasons for keeping their kids out of public schools: (1) They don't want their kids to be influenced by whatever "influences" may be in public schools and (2) They are concerned about the quality of public education.

So I have some questions to ask to any who may care to answer them:

• Does anyone wish they'd gone to public school?
• Is there anyone homeschooled here who comes from a non-Christian background?
• Are there other reasons for homeschooling that I've missed?
• Are there other questions I should be asking that need answering?

Barley


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 14, 2005)

I never wished to. To me going to public school was a threat that parents used if you were refusing to learn from them on some subject or other. 

I'm sure they exist, but in my experience I have never encountered an "atheist homeschooler." However, there were several members of the Latter Day Saints in our group and I know of some Jehovah Witnesses in my town who did homeschool but chose not to join the group. 

High crime in certain areas can drive parents who can't afford private schools into homeschooling, but this isn't a big deal in my area. 

Some parents will homeschool because they have either special needs children or extremely gifted children, both of which in smaller areas or poor systems can fall through the cracks and not get what they need.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 14, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> So I have some questions to ask to any who may care to answer them:
> 
> • Does anyone wish they'd gone to public school?
> • Is there anyone homeschooled here who comes from a non-Christian background?
> ...


 
? #1) i have. but that was before i met all my awsome friends.

? #2) nope. 

? #3) umm...I don't know. what do you know?

? #4) You're the one asking the questions. How should i know?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Dec 16, 2005)

• Does anyone wish they'd gone to public school?
• Is there anyone homeschooled here who comes from a non-Christian background?
• Are there other reasons for homeschooling that I've missed?
• Are there other questions I should be asking that need answering?


Barley,

I was also homeschooled throughout all of my school years. I loved every single bit of it! Now, especially, I am so thankful and grateful to my parents for homeschooling me and my brothers, and I intend to do the same for my children.

I do come from a very strong Christian background, and a lot of my family's reasons for homeschooling were based on that. However, they also looked at the educational advantages. One of my best friends was homeschooled for strictly non-religious reasons; mainly, educational reasons. She is definitely not a Christian at the moment, basically an athiest. Her parents simply did not like the public school system and decided that homeschooling would give their kids a better education. My friend is not yet 19, will probably graduate from college in a year and a half, and is already completely fluent in Italian and hoping to tackle Portugese next. I can guarantee that she will also homeschool her kids.

A lot of talk has been going on about social skills. Yes, homeschoolers can have a difficult time with social skills, but I have an interesting story on that. I didn't have many friends outside of my own neighborhood and family until I was about twelve. Then I started dancing (ballet) and developed some great friendships with my public school friends. I still keep in touch with most of them and love them to death. However, during the first few years there, I never quite "fit in." Some of the girls tried to make me fit in by "helping me out," mostly by laughing at me. It was painful, and you learned the hard way how to be "cool" and "fit in." Now looking back on that time, I realize that when most people would actually say I was "gaining social skills," in reality, I was copying, fitting in with the group, not actually being myself. I think that is oftentimes what people expect of homeschoolers. They say "social skills," when in reality they mean "fit in." Now that I am in the real, adult world (I say that in the fullest extent possible: I'm married, have a full-time job, am completely out on my own), I find that the things that I fall back on are NOT what I learned from conversing with my friends, but what I learned from my parents. I now realize that I did learn social skills from my parents, the skills needed to know how to converse with adults in a real adult world. I am completely fine socially, can carry on great conversations, hang out with people, and have a great time. But the things that I learned during the years of adapting to my friends I now think I'd have been better off without. For example, I can no longer speak without using the word "like" (And I was like, "Well, why is that?"). When I was growing up, it was plain weird not to talk like that, and now that I have unfortunately picked up the habit, I wonder what the hype was all about. Also, what do teenage girls talk about in highschool? Of course it depends on the group you hang out with, but the group I was with talked about clothes, guys, other people, movies, etc. Now, what am I supposed to do with those "social skills" in an adult world? I have a totally different clothing style than I did then, I'm married and do NOT wish to discuss guys, and I hate talking about other people. I find that I have to unlearn things that would be considered "social skills" instead of learn them. My best social skills came from my parents teaching me from the time I was a small child how to act in an adult world.

One thing that makes homeschoolers seem less "socially acceptable" is that they act much older than they really are, and they live that way too. Thus, they do not fit in with their peer group. I myself have skipped a generation. When I was 12, people thought I was 15, when I was 15, people swore I was 18, and now that I'm 19, I'm anywhere from 21-24. Homeschooled kids act older and are therefore considered weird. People say that "kids need to be kids," and yes, they do need to have fun, but for goodness sakes, teach them to be adults too! Adults can have fun too!

Now, I would make a suggestion: Perhaps, just perhaps, homeschooled kids do NOT need to adapt and make themselves "socially acceptable." Maybe they should stand their ground and keep their pure, innocent minds and think all they want about books, horses, war history, arts, etc., without any of the other stuff. Maybe the public schoolers need to learn something from the homeschoolers this time? Afteral, who decides what is "socially acceptable?"


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 16, 2005)

> A lot of talk has been going on about social skills. Yes, homeschoolers can have a difficult time with social skills, but I have an interesting story on that. I didn't have many friends outside of my own neighborhood and family until I was about twelve. Then I started dancing (ballet) and developed some great friendships with my public school friends. I still keep in touch with most of them and love them to death. However, during the first few years there, I never quite "fit in." Some of the girls tried to make me fit in by "helping me out," mostly by laughing at me. It was painful, and you learned the hard way how to be "cool" and "fit in." Now looking back on that time, I realize that when most people would actually say I was "gaining social skills," in reality, I was copying, fitting in with the group, not actually being myself. I think that is oftentimes what people expect of homeschoolers. They say "social skills," when in reality they mean "fit in." Now that I am in the real, adult world (I say that in the fullest extent possible: I'm married, have a full-time job, am completely out on my own), I find that the things that I fall back on are NOT what I learned from conversing with my friends, but what I learned from my parents. I now realize that I did learn social skills from my parents, the skills needed to know how to converse with adults in a real adult world. I am completely fine socially, can carry on great conversations, hang out with people, and have a great time. But the things that I learned during the years of adapting to my friends I now think I'd have been better off without. For example, I can no longer speak without using the word "like" (And I was like, "Well, why is that?"). When I was growing up, it was plain weird not to talk like that, and now that I have unfortunately picked up the habit, I wonder what the hype was all about. Also, what do teenage girls talk about in highschool? Of course it depends on the group you hang out with, but the group I was with talked about clothes, guys, other people, movies, etc. Now, what am I supposed to do with those "social skills" in an adult world? I have a totally different clothing style than I did then, I'm married and do NOT wish to discuss guys, and I hate talking about other people. I find that I have to unlearn things that would be considered "social skills" instead of learn them. My best social skills came from my parents teaching me from the time I was a small child how to act in an adult world.



I too was teased mercilessly in elementary school, but instead of retreating (I mean no offense by use of that term, by the way), I stuck it out and am definitely the better for it. My 'social skills' are not in any way adversely affected...I can communicate effectively with adults and peers alike.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 16, 2005)

As always it depends on the kid. I think I would've gone more towards blending in because I like acknowledgment. I also have the Roth blood in me however. Roth's are strange for the heck of it. We like to stick out, be different, be difficult. 

Quirky for the sake of quirky you'd call it. I will always live with the conflicting "Oh, I hope they like me" and the "I want to be Different!" I'm not sure which urge would win out in the face of peer-pressure. 

My spelink is going doun-hil for some strange reesin.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Dec 17, 2005)

No offense taken . . . that's great that you didn't retreat! 

Part of what I'm trying to say is this: I'm beginning to believe that homeschooled kids are _expected_ to retreat instead of remaining who they are. If they do not, they are considered weird, socially lacking, etc.


----------



## baragund (Dec 20, 2005)

Here are some thoughts on the matter from another perspective…

I’d like to carry further Elgee’s reference to the benefit of home schooling for children with special needs. One of my children has special needs (autism) and my wife and I considered home schooling for him.

As is usually the case, the answer to the question “Is home schooling appropriate for my child?” is “It depends”. It depends on the personality and the abilities of the child, it depends on the personality and abilities of the parent(s), it depends on the quality of the local school system, it depends on the family’s financial situation, it depends on the family’s belief system and it depends on a host of other things. 

Our basic position was that we would take on home schooling if the public schools could not meet his needs. Now my family is fortunate in two ways: i) our public school system is pretty darned good to begin with and ii) my wife teaches in the public school system. She knows the system, the people, the processes, jargon and whether or not somebody was trying to pull the wool over our eyes. Hence, we were able to utilize the full resources available to us and we knew how to ensure our son’s teachers were doing their jobs. As a result, he is getting a better education that meets his particular needs than my wife and I could provide by ourselves. 

Regarding parent’s abilities, just because you have a parent teaching doesn’t mean the child is getting a quality education. Teaching is a skill and some people are better at it than others. My wife is a gifted teacher. I stink at it. Some families are such that both parents make lousy teachers. My wife’s position gave me comfort that this was a viable option for us.

Regarding the issue of social interaction, my son gets more benefit by attending public school than by staying at home. For him, social interaction is something that must be taught. And to teach socialization, the way to do that is to, well, be with other people and not necessarily ones who look, act and think alike. 

On the financial side, both my wife and I work. We could probably get by on one salary but it would be really tough. Many families don’t even have that flexibility.

Regarding beliefs, well let’s just say that the so-called secularization of public schools is not a concern. I am quite comfortable with the moral teachings both of my children get at our public schools. In fact, I would more likely consider home schooling if the faith-based pseudo-science known as Intelligent Design was ever forced on our school system’s science curricula. 

I don’t have a problem with the idea of home schooling. In places where the local school systems stink, it is a viable alternative. There are communities not far from where I live where the public schools are atrocious because the teachers get paid peanuts. We can discuss here the priorities of a community where you get paid more being the assistant night manager at McDonald’s than being a teacher. Nevertheless, home schooling has it’s advantages and disadvantages. It does not seem to have become the slippery slope that leads to the dismantling of public schools as was feared back in the ‘80s but it is not the magic cure-all for everybody. It is another option for parents looking for the best for their kids.

Sorry for the rambling. Neat topic.


----------



## Elendae (Jan 12, 2006)

Oy!!!! So much typing! !!!!!, guess it's my turn 

Okay then, I was homeschooled up to 8th grade and then I went to public school through my current high-school year, which is now my 4th year in public school. And at times I wish I was still homeschooled due to the pressure of homework and peers at time, I don't think I could give up being public schooled because it has taught me more than I could at home, I mean my mom gave me a great start, but there is a point.

But the main reason that I could not give up public school is because I have 3 best freinds that I met before PS, they are all strong christians and help to support me through my troubles, and I don't think I could get through high-school without them.

So here's to you guys, to friends, family, and enemies. For without them, we would never learn to love unconditionally (even those who we don't like), live, survive, and to be steady thru out our lives. Here here!!!


And I am sooo surprised that Ara has not posted here yet!!!!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 13, 2006)

er... wow. I would quote ya man, but... Dude...    

Maybe I hadn't posted here for not wanting to say more then I had to? Maybe it was a ploy and with hopes of not letting too much of my shadowed past creep out into this other world I have found here? Maybe I just wanted to stay silent and watch as others conversed things of their past and present... But if so... then why in the word did I just post here at all?! Falling right into some sort of trap set with a cunning bait! Ah. But you think you prove me a fool!? No! Indeed not! I shall not let it be so! Beat you at your own game I will! How, sir, do you know to speak my name? How is it that you are surprised to find that I had not posted here? Is there nothing you have to say for yourself? Yes? No? Perhaps I shall let out what it is I know...? *twinklingly mischievous grin* So, master Elendae. What have you to say?

purrrr... =^.^=


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm homeshcooled!!! Fugitive1992 you know that!!! LOL


----------

